# CHEVY BOMB BUILD OFF pre 54



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

since alot of us love them old chevy bombs would any1 be interested in a build off just for fun?
2 month time period 

any1 in ? ? ? ?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

can't get in on this one at this time, but i will keep and eye out to see what comes out of it, good luck, and can't wait to see some sick ass BOMBS.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i would but for me the 1 month deadline is a bit short.plus i would need to order a few parts which could take up to 6 weeks from modelhaus.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

we can change the dates im just seeing who would be interested. nothing official yet


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

If the time was about 2 months that would be better.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

2 months is fine, any1 up for it?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'D BE DOWN FOR IT BUT I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME RIGHT NOW. MAYBE NEXT I'LL BE IN THE NEXT BOMB BUILD-OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id be down, just waitin on somethin to come in so I can...


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok I am in.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ok cool so far we have
myself 
darkside customs
laidframe

im sure theres more people that would might wanna participate


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd be in, but I gotta get back up to Michigan. If this would be starting around August 1st then I'm in.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

im down for it. For time how about august 8th to november 8th?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

So its a PRE 54 build off? I thought title said it was a 54 chevy build off ! I too might take part in this if its a pre 54 build !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2010, 12:17 PM~18091683
> *im down for it. For time how about august 8th to november 8th?
> *


X2, that'd definatly work for me.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18091683
> *im down for it. For time how about august 8th to november 8th?
> *


sounds good to me,gives us plenty of time to get things together


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ok cool so far we have
myself 
darkside customs
laidframe
grimreaper69
sdrodder
minidreams inc
Trendsetta 68
PINK86REGAL
MKD904
Scur-rape-init
Big Tony Tat2's
warsr67


as u can tell i will keep editing this each time we get another participant


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm definately in ! Now to find my subject matter..........







????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Besides. 54 & older. Any rules or w.e? like lowriders,stock etc...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hmmm well since its only for fun i guess it wouldnt matter.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I prob won't finish....but I'll try..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2010, 08:37 PM~18096028
> *I prob won't finish....but I'll try..
> *


 :0


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Aug 1st sounds like a good start date.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah the first sounds good.
still tryin to decide on what model to build.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Imma build a vert 51


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

im debating on a delivery or a 47 fleetline.
still cant decide


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOES IT HAVE TO BE UNBUILT OR CAN IT BE STARTED ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I am going with the 39 chevy coupe. I would like to do a 47, but I would need about 6 months for that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18106518
> *Imma build a vert 51
> *





 damn you! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 04:23 AM~18109769
> *  damn you! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 21 2010, 11:01 PM~18107386
> *I am going with the 39 chevy coupe. I would like to do a 47, but I would need about 6 months for that.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2010, 08:45 PM~18106518
> *Imma build a vert 51
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2010, 11:04 AM~18110634
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *





you know foo................ same shit we talked about!

i thought you were runnin that 39 delivery?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 21 2010, 07:42 PM~18107144
> *DOES IT HAVE TO BE UNBUILT OR CAN IT BE STARTED ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

gonna have to see what i got to build.


----------



## Big Tony Tat2's (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds good, I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 22 2010, 07:18 PM~18116728
> *you know foo................ same shit we talked about!
> 
> i thought you were runnin that 39 delivery?
> *


Change of plans on it. And only other bomb I got is the 41 chevy but I dnt wanna do another truck


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

HERE MY JUST RIPE .... :around: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice bomb


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 10:23 PM~18118711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just about a week to go till the first.

so everyone have the kit they gonna build?


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18129419
> *just about a week to go till the first.
> 
> so everyone have the kit they gonna build?
> *


I kind of started on mine already. :happysad: . If I can still be in it I wont do anymore work on it until the 1st.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 11:48 AM~18129419
> *just about a week to go till the first.
> 
> so everyone have the kit they gonna build?
> *


51 Fleetline, just sittin here waitin.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18129419
> *just about a week to go till the first.
> 
> so everyone have the kit they gonna build?
> *


yes got the 51 vert kit sealed ready to open on the first


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

again i still can't deide on wich kit to build i have a few here just need to decide wich one. :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOES IT HAVE TO BE UNBUILT OR CAN IT BE STARTED ALREADY :biggrin:
[/quote]
:angry:  :twak: :guns: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i didnt come up with the buildoff, but i would think its gotta be unbuilt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 24 2010, 06:18 PM~18130168
> *i didnt come up with the buildoff, but i would think  its gotta be unbuilt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2010, 03:42 AM~18107144
> *DOES IT HAVE TO BE UNBUILT OR CAN IT BE STARTED ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


how much built is it?
could u post up some pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 10:48 AM~18129419
> *just about a week to go till the first.
> 
> so everyone have the kit they gonna build?
> *


I still can't decide.............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 10:23 AM~18130200
> *how much built is it?
> could u post up some pics.
> *







































sure :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

I AM IN


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a week to go


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18146025
> *a week to go
> *


so wats up shaw em i good to start :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in with a 50 chevy pickup...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2010, 05:01 PM~18146668
> *Im in with a 50 chevy pickup...
> *


  u finaly got it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 06:09 PM~18146758
> * u finaly got it
> *


I finally got both of those kits....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 12:08 AM~18146172
> *so wats up shaw em i good to start  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18147992
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

so who's in this then :biggrin: 

1 bigdogg323
2
3
4
5
6
7


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN OR WAT :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 27 2010, 03:04 AM~18150460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On August 1st.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

still in but still aint got a clue what to build. Got a 39 chevy master but its beyond neededing alittle work. Got a semi started 51 covert where all thats done is block glued together wheels painted. Also got a 51 fleetline on my shelf. Beyond that nothing more.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I think this is like the bike buildoff, since its for fun started builds can be entered.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18185913
> *I think this is like the bike buildoff, since its for fun started builds can be entered.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

You know what homies i'll take a crack at it since i never been in a build off so it start aug 1st to what date!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Screw it, count me in :biggrin: i got another build off, but this one has an extra month :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jul 30 2010, 01:25 PM~18186811
> *You know what homies i'll take a crack at it since i never been in a build off so it start aug 1st to what date!!!!
> *



I think it would be Oct 1st


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

O.K cool !!!! it's gives me plenty of time to puts something together!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

few days to go, before we start. august 1st we will post up the kit we are building.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

im in homies :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 30 2010, 03:56 PM~18188615
> *few days to go, before we start.  august 1st we will post up the kit we are building.
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 30 2010, 04:56 PM~18188615
> *few days to go, before we start.  august 1st we will post up the kit we are building.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: make DYNASTY proud crenshaw!! build it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18189800
> *:wow:  :biggrin: make DYNASTY proud crenshaw!! build it up!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I know its early but here is my entry. Started some work on the roof and made a bench seat about a week ago, but have not touched it since then.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's my entry.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

heres my entry homies :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in.... Ill get something posted up here in a bit....


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i wanna join..... but i never finish in time. lol


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

im in if its not too late, i have a 39 chevy 4door i got from mc562 awhile back and have been wanting to build it,and this sounds like a good reason to get started on it,ill post pics up later today,its un started, anyone have an extra hood ? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my entry.... 
Goin with Cragar's with this as well and one of my swamp coolers...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well as of today 8-2-2010 the build is in effect,i will be building a delivery. still have to charge my camera to take a pic.

i'm gonna start a lis t, so besure to add your name to the list and what your building. 
the last day to sign up will be midnight on tuesday 8-3-2010


i decided to have some prizes for the top two builds. oct 1 2010 a poll will be posted for us to vote for our favorite build.


i figured myswell make it worth the build.


any questions hit me up.

besure to add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1)magraw -chevy delivery


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK, I'LL BE ENTERING A 50's CHEVY SUBURBAN * :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 08:26 AM~18205596
> *OK, I'LL BE ENTERING A 50's CHEVY SUBURBAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!! i wont one how can i get my hands on one?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 2 2010, 11:21 AM~18205576
> *well as of today 8-2-2010 the build is in effect,i will be building a delivery. still have to charge my camera to take a pic.
> 
> i'm gonna start a lis t, so besure to add your name to the list and what your building.
> ...


2} gseeds :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds-


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 12:10 PM~18205890
> *add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds- 39 Chevy 4 Door
5) grimreaper69 - 51 Chevy Fleetline


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: sweet cant wait to see this one!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 10:26 AM~18205596
> *OK, I'LL BE ENTERING A 50's CHEVY SUBURBAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... i ment this one sorry for the dobble post but im a jack ass an deleted the picture!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 08:26 AM~18205596
> *OK, I'LL BE ENTERING A 50's CHEVY SUBURBAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This one is gonna be sick as fuck.... Cant wait to see more...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 12:22 PM~18206475
> *This one is gonna be sick as fuck.... Cant wait to see more...
> *


Agreed !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

how long is this build for, how much time to we have to build this.
i have a 41 woody i might put in on this.
do i have to use wire wheels. or can i build it anyway i want for this build, it's going to be a lowrider. i will post up a pic of it soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 2 2010, 10:30 AM~18206527
> *how long is this build for, how much time to we have to build this.
> i have a 41 woody i might put in on this.
> do i have to use wire wheels. or can i build it anyway i want for this build, it's going to be a lowrider. i will post up a pic of it soon.
> *


Get in on it bro... you dont need to roll it on spokes...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what i might use to get in on this build. it will have 22's onit, and laid out.
not anything like a bomb, more like a hot rod. if that's ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

think its gotta be a bomb tho............ ask crenshaw


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Aug 2 2010, 09:40 AM~18206606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and might have to be a CHEVY, cause thats what title says, but up to CRENSHAW


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 10:52 AM~18206708
> *and might have to be a CHEVY, cause thats what title says, but up to CRENSHAW
> *


if it aint a chevy it aint a bomb


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's cool, never know till ya ask, i am building too much stuff at this time to enter it in this build off anyways. just got happy that i might beable to put the woody back on the bench, but it's cool, i will put it back on the shelf and build it some other time, besides, i want it to be more hot rod then bomb anyways. 
thanks, and good luck with your builds guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is kinda what i want my woody to look like when i get done with it, like i said more like a hot rod, not a bomb. so it would not work out for this build anyway's.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds- 39 Chevy 4 Door
5) grimreaper69 - 51 Chevy Fleetline
6)PINK86REGAL - 51 chevy fleet convertible


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 09:52 AM~18206708
> *and might have to be a CHEVY, cause thats what title says, but up to CRENSHAW
> *


a bomb is from 54 and under it does'nt have to a chevy it could be a ford,dodge,plymouth,pontiac anything. it could be anything under 54 and any make not just chevy


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz up homie say do i still got time to get in on this build off?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 2 2010, 01:48 PM~18208601
> *Wuz up homie say do i still got time to get in on this build off?
> *


yes sir


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i think 408 was sayin it might gotta be a chevy, since..... the title of this thread clearly says it CHEVY BOMB BUILD OFF..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 01:49 PM~18208620
> *i think  408 was sayin it might gotta be a chevy, since..... the title of this thread clearly says it  CHEVY BOMB BUILD OFF..
> *


ohhhhhhhhh thought it said bomb build off oooops :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Was gonna use this replica bomb for the build off i had goin but thought it would be cool to use it for this build off insted if its cool? its a chevy!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18209066
> *Was gonna use this replica bomb for the build off i had goin but thought it would be cool to use it for this build off insted if its cool? its a chevy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my entry....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 08:09 PM~18212388
> *my entry....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

What's up homies? I want to enter but i don't pick my model up til thurs. i hope it won't be to late to enter if it is i'll wait til the next build off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 11:09 PM~18212388
> *my entry....
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 01:31 PM~18217700
> *nice !
> *


thanx! this is one i wanna use one of them on.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the suspension set, just need to take the wheels back off and primer and paint the chassis...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 10:19 PM~18233167
> *Got the suspension set, just need to take the wheels back off and primer and paint the chassis...
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass jamas  

wur did u get that cooler from :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank... The cooler was one I made that was on the 40 Ford.... Gotta make a shit ton of these....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thats looking good so far bro, im liking it !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Gary...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 4 2010, 10:34 PM~18233296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna take mines out :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

here is my entry hope its not to late.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 7 2010, 10:35 AM~18252119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18252119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, thats gonna be sick bro!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18198999
> *heres my entry homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



some bad news homies  , im dropping out of the build off at this time  thnxz 4 da invite good luck to all my building brothers


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 8 2010, 10:26 PM~18260479
> *Oh man, thats gonna be sick bro!
> *


X2!


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it to late to enter anything?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well since its only been a week come along and join us.

the official deadline for builders to join will be this friday. and that will be it.

its not far for alot fo us that hauled ass to get our kits and parts togther to enter on the first.


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool thanks I just joined the other day. I'm trying to decide building my 51 chevy or 41 chevy pu


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18267867
> *Cool thanks I just joined the other day. I'm trying to decide building my 51 chevy or 41 chevy pu
> *


go 4 da 41 p/u homie that a claen kit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

think i might get in on this. kinda need sumthin to do after work since i dont get off early enough to do sumthin to the real rides...


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

the 41 it is


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

> add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> 2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like I'm out this buildoff. 3 tries with the paint, each time fucked up  , I shattered the damn thing against the wall. :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18273628
> *Looks like I'm out this buildoff. 3 tries with the paint, each time fucked up  , I shattered the damn thing against the wall.  :angry:
> *





shoulda brought the bitch down here foo :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18273875
> *shoulda brought the bitch down here foo :angry:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:00 PM~18273628
> *Looks like I'm out this buildoff. 3 tries with the paint, each time fucked up  , I shattered the damn thing against the wall.  :angry:
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18198999
> *heres my entry homies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 10 2010, 11:42 AM~18273921
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




next time you fuck a paint job up................. dip it and get it as clean as possible, and then hit me up!


you dont live this close for nothin............. take advantage man!  


we need a full day to fuck around with plastic anyways lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so hows everyones builds commin along?


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Frame is almost finished up. Engine is together and sprayed, and a little paintwork to the body. Gotta love these days off.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

updates on my 51.......
evrything opened and hindged 
















jambs...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2010, 12:39 AM~18277171
> *updates on my 51.......
> evrything opened and hindged
> 
> ...



Top Notch


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 10:39 PM~18277171
> *updates on my 51.......
> evrything opened and hindged
> 
> ...


nice lookin good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thank u very much fellas


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Got my frame started


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 05:39 PM~18277171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: This is gonna be sick !!!!!!!!!! Nice hinge and jamb work homie !!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 11 2010, 06:07 AM~18282927
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  This is gonna be sick !!!!!!!!!! Nice hinge and jamb work homie !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i appreciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> > add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> > builders list
> > 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> > 2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
> > ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 11 2010, 05:42 PM~18284439
> *is it still able to join by Friday cause if so I'm in  :biggrin:
> *


yes friday is the official dead line after friday no one else will be able to join.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 11 2010, 10:42 AM~18284439
> *is it still able to join by Friday cause if so I'm in  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: another T.S. in this buildoff.....bust out the 48!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2010, 02:12 PM~18285390
> *:biggrin:  another T.S. in this buildoff.....bust out the 48!!
> *


 Ya I'm in with a 48 I'll post pic as soon as I can :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: 

havent seen a built 48 in a wile.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds- 39 Chevy 4 Door
5) grimreaper69 - 51 Chevy Fleetline
6)PINK86REGAL - 51 chevy fleet convertible
7)ModernMopar - 51 Chevy Fleetline
8)rollindeep408-48 chevy 

just making it offical  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2010, 07:28 PM~18287886
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


jump in big homie you get down on them bombitas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 11 2010, 05:31 PM~18287921
> *jump in big homie you get down on them bombitas
> *


i was but got to many projects to do  but u never i just might at the last min :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2010, 07:34 PM~18287956
> *i was but got to many projects to do   but u never i just might at the last min  :biggrin:
> *


i hear you homie im the same way but this build off is two months :wow: :biggrin: just do it :ninja: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 11 2010, 05:37 PM~18287981
> *i hear you homie im the same way but this build off is two months  :wow:  :biggrin:  just do it  :ninja:  :h5:
> *


will see bro i might just do it :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 10 2010, 10:35 PM~18281628
> *Got my frame started
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SHEET :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 03:39 PM~18277171
> *updates on my 51.......
> evrything opened and hindged
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS UP WITH THIS HOMIE


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd like to add my name to the build off if it's still open ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Aug 13 2010, 09:19 PM~18306121
> *I'd like to add my name to the build off if it's still open ?
> *


i dont think so u said it b4 the 12:00 deadline 

i'm in this also i hope im not to late :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds- 39 Chevy 4 Door
5) grimreaper69 - 51 Chevy Fleetline
6)PINK86REGAL - 51 chevy fleet convertible
7)ModernMopar - 51 Chevy Fleetline
8)rollindeep408-48 chevy 
9)bigdogg323- 39 coupe 51-belair
10)1942 aerosedan

just making it offical  :biggrin:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 08:43 PM~18310899
> *add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> 2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

im in to homie i got my 'La Carcacha' replica work in progress pics coming soon!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 15 2010, 07:09 PM~18316152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jay pullin out all the stops :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 15 2010, 10:26 PM~18318669
> *jay pullin out all the stops :0
> *


 hno: :x: :sprint:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL HERES A LIL UPDATE ON WERE I'M AT WITH THE BURB. MORE SOON* :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 16 2010, 08:20 AM~18320665
> *WELL HERES A LIL UPDATE ON WERE I'M AT WITH THE BURB. MORE SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so sick! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 16 2010, 08:20 AM~18320665
> *WELL HERES A LIL UPDATE ON WERE I'M AT WITH THE BURB. MORE SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn thats nice...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like a '54 Tahoe is born!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's the only way to do that burb...the front is kinda thick...I was gonna say to do the same think with a 54, but I can't find a 54 anywhere.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 16 2010, 06:29 PM~18326496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice homie, but this is for a build off... You can post those pics in the Bomb Fest Thread


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OOOPS!!! MY BAD


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Pink86Regal I have never done hinges but have always wanted to take the plunge and seeing your work gave me the inspiration and they are coming out pretty good I think. Thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 16 2010, 08:29 PM~18326496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang these bombs look good !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 16 2010, 10:41 PM~18329608
> * OOOPS!!! MY BAD
> *


Its all good bro... you got some sick builds homie...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's a little progress made a visor, still up in the air if I should add a continental
kit.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Aug 18 2010, 12:05 PM~18344163
> *Here's a  little progress made a visor, still up  in the air if I  should  add a continental
> kit.
> 
> ...


good start bro :thumbsup: 

but i think the visor is kinda to low :happysad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

progress pics of 'La Carcacha' ready for paint been working on the interior gonna try and get that heart in the back to light up gonna use the lil blue neon light see how it comes out


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

is it cool if i put this other bomb im making for my homie in this build off? i got my other bomb in it alredy!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18345212
> *progress pics of 'La Carcacha' ready for paint been working on the interior gonna try and get that heart in the back to light up gonna use the lil blue neon light see how it comes out
> 
> 
> ...



This one is coming out nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Got some more work done. Decided after paint that I was doing hinges so paint will be redone.


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Almost forgot my rims arrived on order to my LHS. And the frame is sprayed and notched properly.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

some real nice work going down in this topic great work so far guys


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

lol I cant keep up with these guys


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SOME SMALL UPDATES, 

MAN ALOT OF SUSPENSION WORK TO GET THIS TANK DROPPED, SO FAR I GOT THE FRONT ALMOST SET, I STARTED THE BACK YESTERDAY BUT A LIL MORE TWEEKEN AND IT SHOULD BE SET* :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 19 2010, 07:37 AM~18351685
> *SOME SMALL UPDATES,
> 
> MAN ALOT OF SUSPENSION WORK TO GET THIS TANK DROPPED, SO FAR I GOT THE FRONT ALMOST SET, I STARTED THE BACK YESTERDAY BUT A LIL MORE TWEEKEN AND IT SHOULD BE SET  :happysad:
> ...


lookin good ismael :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rides are coming along real good. Keep it up guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

lets see some more updates guys!


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Still working at it. This was my first hinge job too phew..


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

oops didn't have the door closed all the way in that pic. They dont seal up tight tho


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

meant to say DO seal up well but I cannot edit my post


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 20 2010, 12:03 AM~18359733
> *Still working at it. This was my first hinge job too phew..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 20 2010, 03:03 AM~18359733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 20 2010, 01:03 AM~18359733
> *Still working at it. This was my first hinge job too phew..
> 
> 
> ...


cool ride bro. :thumbsup: Love the rims were did you get those


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

I ordered them from my LHS but you can get them just about anywhere. They are the Hoppin Hydros O.G. Blvd. Heres a link if you want to buy them online.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM190&P=F


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 20 2010, 11:07 AM~18362349
> *I ordered them from my LHS but you can get them just about anywhere. They are the Hoppin Hydros O.G. Blvd. Heres a link if you want to buy them online.
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM190&P=F
> *


Thanks for the 411 Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I appreciate that info


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 10:48 AM~18362220
> *cool ride bro.  :thumbsup:  Love the rims were did you get those
> *


You can also find the supremes from the 70 Impala kit and use Pegasus 5.20's....


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

So who got some work done this weekend?


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 21 2010, 12:51 AM~18367553
> *Thanks for the 411 Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I appreciate that info
> *


Hey willie
There are some on ebay for about 1/2 the price.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> Still working at it. This was my first hinge job too phew..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

man so much fab work on this burb, i'll post some progress pics on my lunch  

everyones rides lookin good, so who else has got progress??? :scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18382552
> *man so much fab work on this burb, i'll post some progress pics on my lunch
> 
> everyones rides lookin good, so who else has got progress??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: i do.. tonight i should have some pics up. cant wait to see the burban


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 23 2010, 07:38 AM~18382472
> *Hey willie
> There are some on ebay for about 1/2 the price.
> *


I looked and couldn't find them with the tires for any less?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't have much progress but I'll post my build tonight


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 23 2010, 07:49 AM~18382552
> *man so much fab work on this burb, i'll post some progress pics on my lunch
> 
> everyones rides lookin good, so who else has got progress??? :scrutinize:
> *


 of coarse the battery had to die :angry:  :guns: :burn: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 07:48 AM~18362220
> *cool ride bro.  :thumbsup:  Love the rims were did you get those
> *


those kind come in the AMT 64 impala too


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

too bad i haven't been around much... i would have loved to jump in this..,..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 23 2010, 01:11 PM~18384728
> *I looked and couldn't find them with the tires for any less?
> *


Yes the ebay ones are rims only.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ok so finally got some primer on it, and here is the stance of how it will sit*. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 24 2010, 09:33 AM~18392368
> *ok so finally got some primer on it, and here is the stance of how it will sit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats bad ass. :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 11:37 AM~18392409
> *dam thats bad ass. :cheesy:
> *


X2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*"Fine Wine"...*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18405990
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats so freakin nice. :boink:


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

I love it pink86 looks great


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 25 2010, 05:45 PM~18406012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot peepz!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18406012
> *Dam thats so freakin nice. :boink:
> *





> *(PINK86REGAL @ Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM)
> "Fine Wine"...
> *


X2!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 24 2010, 09:33 AM~18392368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 show offs you guys already killin it


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18405990
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> ...


bad assssssss rag top.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Aug 25 2010, 08:13 PM~18407390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx alot homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

*"Fine Wine"...*
















[/quote]
LOVING THIS ONE HOMIE :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

OH SHIT !!! thats bad ass !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 04:43 PM~18405990
> *"Fine Wine"...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PINK THIS IS LOOKIN SICK BRO I LOVE THIS PAINT JOB


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> *"Fine Wine"...*


LOVING THIS ONE HOMIE :0
[/quote]
thanx alot homie :thumbsup: 



> OH SHIT !!! thats bad ass !!!!! :biggrin:


:cheesy: i appreciate it gary!!



> DAMN PINK THIS IS LOOKIN SICK BRO I LOVE THIS PAINT JOB


thank u bigdogg!! its HOK kandy brandywine over a charcoal base


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*sik ass ride j. love that kolor *:0 




*working on my skirts, almost done* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 26 2010, 02:05 PM~18412870
> *sik ass ride j. love that kolor  :0
> working on my skirts, almost done :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dam it's coming out nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking builds coming out of here


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Sadly some extensive damage occurred to the body of my beloved 51 chevy and I'm going to have to put it off for another time. Im not going to dwell on it and instead am going to use the frame and everything else I've made with a 41 chevy pickup. Am just going to have to step it up.


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

definately feeling better about this now got the frame fit up to the new body and cut the bed floor out for the notch. Cameras charging up will get pics up later


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 26 2010, 02:05 PM~18412870
> *sik ass ride j. love that kolor  :0
> working on my skirts, almost done :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice work smiley clam shell back door came out perfect cant wait to see some more plastic on here :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 26 2010, 01:05 PM~18412870
> *sik ass ride j. love that kolor  :0
> working on my skirts, almost done :biggrin:
> 
> ...



nice work so far....  

do you know what colors your gonna paint it. or color.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GONNA BE 96 IMPALA BURGANDY


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:ninja


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18414868
> *Great looking builds coming out of here
> *




X2 !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: evryone else that entered.... any updates??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2010, 07:49 PM~18435781
> *:dunno:  :dunno: evryone else that entered.... any updates??
> *



my laptop is down at the moment using i phone


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Got the truck to start taking shape. The chevy fleet will live another day


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2010, 09:49 PM~18435781
> *:dunno:  :dunno: evryone else that entered.... any updates??
> *


really sorry guys ive been draging my ass on even getting started on my 39 chevy,ive just been too busy with other stuff,ill try and get some work in and post some pics up later today.  when does this end again? :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18438183
> *really sorry guys ive been draging my ass on even getting started on my 39 chevy,ive just been too busy with other stuff,ill try and get some work in and  post some pics up later today.  when does this end again? :uh:
> *


it ends in oct mr seeds


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Aug 30 2010, 12:07 AM~18437669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 seen or build one of these testors fleetlines before

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-Red-Chevy-Testors-C...=item1c152f21ed


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

UPDATE:
*GOT A SNAG* :angry: *BUT FIXIN IT. SO I'M GONNA HAVE JUST THE TOP HALF OPEN. ALSO ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW TRIM MOLDINGS* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2010, 05:49 PM~18435781
> *:dunno:  :dunno: evryone else that entered.... any updates??
> *


 X2 :yessad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2010, 03:12 PM~18461633
> *UPDATE:
> GOT A SNAG :angry:  BUT FIXIN IT. SO I'M GONNA HAVE JUST THE TOP HALF OPEN. ALSO ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW TRIM MOLDINGS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice work on the window trim holy shit!! :0 :wow:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 1 2010, 01:14 PM~18461647
> *nice work on the window trim holy shit!! :0  :wow:
> *


x100


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2010, 12:12 PM~18461633
> *UPDATE:
> GOT A SNAG :angry:  BUT FIXIN IT. SO I'M GONNA HAVE JUST THE TOP HALF OPEN. ALSO ADDED THE CHROME WINDOW TRIM MOLDINGS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Now that's some nice trim work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , Nice detail!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE: * SO I MADE THE REAR LOWER DOOR HINGES, STILL GOTTA SAND A LIL AND READY FOR PRIMER, ALONG WITH THE FRONT SPLIT BENCH SEAT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh damn... thats comin out really nice Smiley.... 

Im still in on this build off... That makes 2 Im in... but I figured I should start workin on this one again... Got my frame painted, and the suspension parts painted, should be on a rolling chassis here shortly as well as working on the interior and the bodywork on the cab....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS 

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:  

cant wait to see it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where I am at on mine... Threw a coat of primer on the cab to see what Im working with after filling in the corner windows... Still needs a little work, but its getting there...
Suspension parts have been put on and the its on a rolling chassis now...
Im thinking either red or orange for the body...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

so here is my unmolested kit since ive opened it all ive done is some alclad work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 07:11 PM~18474058
> *so here is my unmolested kit since ive opened it all ive done is some alclad work
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to get another one of these kits... Cant wait to see what you do with it...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 08:44 PM~18474390
> *I really need to get another one of these kits... Cant wait to see what you do with it...
> *



thanks ive got it all figured out just need to get my ass on it thanks homeboy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Do your thang bro.... handle it....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior is getting there.... nothing special really....just a plain stock interior with some flocking....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:38 PM~18474875
> *Interior is getting there.... nothing special really....just a plain stock interior with some flocking....
> 
> 
> ...



real clean pimp


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks dawg....


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 03:24 PM~18472418
> *Here's where I am at on mine... Threw a coat of primer on the cab to see what Im working with after filling in the corner windows... Still needs a little work, but its getting there...
> Suspension parts have been put on and the its on a rolling chassis now...
> Im thinking either red or orange for the body...
> ...


truck is looking good homie :biggrin: i guess we think alike with that 3 window cab


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Emilio... Yea I saw yours also... Nice work on yours as well...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:38 PM~18474875
> *Interior is getting there.... nothing special really....just a plain stock interior with some flocking....
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good , im digging the look of this one, orange would be a great color on this, everyones are looking great by the way :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 2 2010, 04:05 PM~18471112
> *UPDATE:  SO I MADE THE REAR LOWER DOOR HINGES, STILL GOTTA SAND A LIL AND READY FOR PRIMER, ALONG WITH THE FRONT SPLIT BENCH SEAT.
> 
> 
> ...


this super cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait for this one !!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> > add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> > builders list
> > 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> > 2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice builds commin together


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 4 2010, 03:20 AM~18482574
> *where is all the builds at i dont really have any room to talk  :uh: but nobody posting anything including the topic starter  :happysad:
> *


i apologize,for not posting anything up yet, i will admit i did get a lil side tracked,and i picked up a new project,








and currently workin on the engine compartment.









i just removed the fenders,hood,grill and other parts,i sanded the firewall down to bare metal and the front of the frame, and shot soem of it already.debating on doin a full frame off or leaving the body on,either way it will been new from front to back, this week i plan on redoin the brakes and bushings before i send the motor out to get rebuilt.


but i WILL be posting pics of my model for the build off. sorry for the delay.  

but atleast its still a bomb im workin on. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 3 2010, 11:42 PM~18483676
> *i apologize,for not posting anything up yet, i will admit i did get a lil side tracked,and i picked up a new project,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice find bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks man its been a long time since i wanted a bomb like the one i found.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 05:24 PM~18472418
> *Here's where I am at on mine... Threw a coat of primer on the cab to see what Im working with after filling in the corner windows... Still needs a little work, but its getting there...
> Suspension parts have been put on and the its on a rolling chassis now...
> Im thinking either red or orange for the body...
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Hoping to get some stuff done today on it...


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

A little progress.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*STILL WAITING FOR UPDATES FELLAS????? * :happysad: 



*BURB UPDATE: ADDED MY WRAPS A ROUNDS AND JUST BONDOIN SOME SPOTS, THEN READY FOR MORE PRIMER AND PAINT *:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,y'all geting down on the build off ,much props,but I'm digin this one.gangster wip.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 8 2010, 08:58 AM~18514151
> *STILL WAITING FOR UPDATES FELLAS?????  :happysad:
> BURB UPDATE: ADDED MY WRAPS A ROUNDS AND JUST BONDOIN SOME SPOTS, THEN READY FOR MORE PRIMER AND PAINT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmm :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

does anyone know if they make 54 Chevy truck models the 5 window ones ? :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

btw are your guys builds are looking sick as fuck


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Sep 5 2010, 10:54 PM~18495326
> *A little progress.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice diggin the rabbit ears what color you going


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 8 2010, 10:33 AM~18515586
> *does anyone know if they make 54 Chevy truck models the 5 window ones ? :happysad:
> *


only in resin, but they don't make them anymore


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 8 2010, 11:45 AM~18515690
> *only in resin, but they don't make them anymore
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

thats the shit !!!

badass right there 

too bad though


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 11:39 AM~18515636
> *Nice diggin the rabbit ears what color you going
> *


Candy gold with a custard cream top.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Sep 8 2010, 02:55 PM~18516633
> *Candy gold with a custard cream top.
> *


 :wow: clean


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
builders list
1) magraw -chevy delivery
2) darkside customs-50 Chevy Pickup
3) 408models-50 Chevy Suburban
4) gseeds- 39 Chevy 4 Door
5) grimreaper69 - 51 Chevy Fleetline
6)PINK86REGAL - 51 chevy fleet convertible
7)ModernMopar - 51 Chevy Fleetline



*ANYBODY BESIDES PINK* :biggrin: *GONNA HAVE THERE RIDES DONE????* :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18516868
> *add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: but................ you won already dawg! lol :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:nono: not even close, that 51 is bad ass :biggrin: way above my level


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18516868
> *add your name to the list and what your building .this will be official.
> builders list
> 1) magraw -chevy delivery
> ...


Yea yea, Im still in, Im hoping I will have mine done by the finish date.... Still cleaning up the cab and doing some engine work, Ill post up some progress soon...

Smiley, that Burb is tha shit homie... You killin it in here fo sho....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Sep 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18517316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































































:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

well here goes a quick pic of my delivery im workin on.waiting on some paint to come in, but if it dont get here by tomarrow, i might just go with a different color.










frame suspention drying, interior will be sprayed tomarrow.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 03:11 AM~18520106
> *Yea yea, Im still in, Im hoping I will have mine done by the finish date.... Still cleaning up the cab and doing some engine work, Ill post up some progress soon...
> 
> Smiley, that Burb is tha shit homie... You killin it in here fo sho....
> *


i will have mine done,god willing.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone else have any updates besides the people that already posting there progress?
im thinkin of having a few prizes,i know a few people have really been busting their ass on there builds.
so im thinkin of adding some prizes. 
for the fallowing
1rst 2nd best bomb truck 
1rst 2nd best bomb car

not sure what the prizes may be but you will win something, maybe some paints,kit, or something


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 9 2010, 03:39 PM~18527455
> *well here goes a quick pic of my delivery im workin on.waiting on some paint to come in, but if it dont get here by tomarrow, i might just go with a different color.
> 
> 
> ...


this looks sweet just like this shaw


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 9 2010, 03:53 PM~18527548
> *anyone else have any updates besides the people that already posting there progress?
> im thinkin of having a few prizes,i know a few people have really been busting their ass on there builds.
> so im thinkin of adding some prizes.
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

not much progress but some


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 9 2010, 10:35 PM~18531538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good rollin  got any pics of that rat in the back :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18533911
> *lookin good rollin   got any pics of that rat in the back :biggrin:
> *



ya its not done yet ill post some in our club topic sorry for the crappy iphone pics guys


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18527548
> *anyone else have any updates besides the people that already posting there progress?
> im thinkin of having a few prizes,i know a few people have really been busting their ass on there builds.
> so im thinkin of adding some prizes.
> ...



thats very kind of u homie! real talk


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just tryin to have something to give out , i know how it is, the time, effort to complete a build. i wanna atleast have some prizes to award people with.

i apreciate the people thats ben building nd bustin there ass to finish up there builds.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

when is the due date?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 11 2010, 03:03 AM~18537588
> *when is the due date?
> *


i would say oct 8th, since we got off to some what of a late start.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE: * SO I GAVE A CRACK AT MAKIN THE FRONT BUMPER GAURD AND HERE IS THE RESULT, ALSO TRIED TO GET THE COLOR IN THE PICTURE BUT A LIL HARD EVEN WITH FLASH


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 13 2010, 02:09 PM~18555979
> *UPDATE:  SO I GAVE A CRACK AT MAKIN THE FRONT BUMPER GAURD AND HERE IS THE RESULT, ALSO TRIED TO GET THE COLOR IN THE PICTURE BUT A LIL HARD EVEN WITH FLASH
> 
> 
> ...


 color looks good to me oh and that bumper guard cast that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 13 2010, 03:22 PM~18556113
> *color looks good to me oh and that bumper guard cast that shit  :biggrin:
> *


x2! ........


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE: * *SO I FINALLY HINGED MY UPPER REAR DOOR, ALSO GOT MY SKIRTS PAINTED. AND A MOCK OF JEVS REAL 13'' WHEELS * :biggrin: 

*NEXT I GOTTA GET THE 2 REAR BENCH SEATS SET UP.*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2010, 08:07 AM~18573744
> *UPDATE:  SO I FINALLY HINGED MY UPPER REAR DOOR, ALSO GOT MY SKIRTS PAINTED. AND A MOCK OF JEVS REAL 13'' WHEELS   :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT I GOTTA GET THE 2 REAR BENCH SEATS SET UP.
> ...


Looks great 408. Too bad you dont' have the red one to display with this one. Where did the red one end up? This thing is nice, I think you should throw the herb deeks on it....50 burban is my favorite real car of all time...would love to own one someday. I have 5 of these kit's now and need to get to work on one some time.....keep posting updates, love to see um.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bro, not really sure, i know beto got it off me then he sold it so from there not sure .

I was thinking of that but i wanted some gold ones, since i'm tryin to replicate a local DUKES burban.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

smiley the burban is lookin sick!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2010, 09:44 AM~18574407
> *thanks bro, not really sure, i know beto got it off me then he sold it so from there not sure .
> 
> I was thinking of that but i wanted some gold ones, since i'm tryin to replicate a local DUKES burban.
> ...


Take 2 sets of deeks, and do the front spokes gold, the back spokes chrome, and use chrome dishes...would look sick.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah that would be sik, but then i would need a set of mondos tires cause there smaller for a 13'' look. or another set of jevs tires


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2010, 09:07 AM~18573744
> *UPDATE:  SO I FINALLY HINGED MY UPPER REAR DOOR, ALSO GOT MY SKIRTS PAINTED. AND A MOCK OF JEVS REAL 13'' WHEELS   :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT I GOTTA GET THE 2 REAR BENCH SEATS SET UP.
> ...



:naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man i was planning so much to be in on this build but had some major family issues to take care off. Buncha sick ass rides right here. Keep it up guys.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

not much progress but had to take a pic :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 07:09 PM~18579253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ADDED SOME CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BASE, AND SO I CAN GET A BETTER PICTURE OF THE COLOR :biggrin: NEXT WILL BE BMF. THEN MORE CLEAR, WET SAND AND POLISH

ALSO STARTED ON THE 2 REAR BECNH SEATS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 17 2010, 09:06 AM~18590017
> *ADDED SOME CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BASE, AND SO I CAN GET A BETTER PICTURE OF THE COLOR :biggrin:  NEXT WILL BE BMF. THEN MORE CLEAR, WET SAND AND POLISH
> 
> ALSO STARTED ON THE 2 REAR BECNH SEATS.
> ...


what brown is that?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 17 2010, 10:06 AM~18590017
> *ADDED SOME CLEAR TO HOLD DOWN THE BASE, AND SO I CAN GET A BETTER PICTURE OF THE COLOR :biggrin:  NEXT WILL BE BMF. THEN MORE CLEAR, WET SAND AND POLISH
> 
> ALSO STARTED ON THE 2 REAR BECNH SEATS.
> ...


this is gonna be one bad ass build right here i cant wait for this to be done.. looks great keep up the great work bro...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 10:09 PM~18579253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: another big fat fenderd bomb.. i love these things ill be watching this one too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 07:12 AM~18590055
> *what brown is that?
> *


*no brown, i know thats how it comes out cause of the light, but it the 96 impala dark purple, here what it looks like in the sun*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18590304
> *no brown, i know thats how it comes out cause of the light, but it the 96 impala dark purple, here what it looks like in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sick ass work smiley!! u goin all out! 
this weekend imma jum back on the 51 and try to finish


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 17 2010, 07:29 AM~18590169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tryin  

can't wait to see the 51 done :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18130343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I love all these bombs!!! who makes this model?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 8 2010, 07:58 AM~18514151
> *STILL WAITING FOR UPDATES FELLAS?????  :happysad:
> BURB UPDATE: ADDED MY WRAPS A ROUNDS AND JUST BONDOIN SOME SPOTS, THEN READY FOR MORE PRIMER AND PAINT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SSssiiickkkkkkkk!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I been slackin on mine for a bit, but Im gonna be workin on it some today...

All these bombs are lookin sick fellas....

Smiley, that paint came out really nice bro...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 15 2010, 08:07 AM~18573744
> *UPDATE:  SO I FINALLY HINGED MY UPPER REAR DOOR, ALSO GOT MY SKIRTS PAINTED. AND A MOCK OF JEVS REAL 13'' WHEELS   :biggrin:
> 
> NEXT I GOTTA GET THE 2 REAR BENCH SEATS SET UP.
> ...


Wheels look really good on the this model!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18590819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah perfect size too :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's where I am at with mine... I got the cab cleaned up and re-primered, and Im not sure if Im feelin the skirts... I may do something with them...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started on the rear fenders... Here's where I am right now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2010, 12:04 AM~18595290
> *Started on the rear fenders...  Here's where I am right now...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch on the skirts.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Charles...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gettin there....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You doing that on the front fender to? Looks really good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 17 2010, 10:12 PM~18595785
> *You doing that on the front fender to?  Looks really good.
> *


Thanks Mike...Yes I am... Just takin a little break to eat something and then gonna do the front next...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2010, 10:10 PM~18595770
> *Gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks J... 
Got the front fenders done... I got alot of cleanup to do... The only thing I hate about using this pro weld crap...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2010, 01:30 AM~18596222
> *Thanks J...
> Got the front fenders done... I got alot of cleanup to do... The only thing I hate about using this pro weld crap...
> 
> ...


Those trim pieces look great bro !

That's great thinkin', final result will look stunning !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 09:09 PM~18212388
> *my entry....
> 
> 
> ...


Does the top come with the kit?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18595770
> *Gettin there....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 18 2010, 11:51 AM~18598115
> *Does the top come with the kit?
> *


Hey jevries :wave: :wave: yes that top does come with the kit it's the 51 chevy bel air kit #amt 608.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 18 2010, 12:04 PM~18598429
> *Hey jevries  :wave:  :wave: yes that top does come with the kit it's the 51 chevy bel air kit #amt 608.
> *


Gonna buy one right away! Thanks!


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Haven't posted my progress but I've been hard at it. 

Back portion of frame is complete with airbags mounted

























Finished the rear skirts









the visor









a rollpan and little side filler









fitting up bumpers from another kit


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

O and the door is just there for reference, its not hinged like that.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 now we see some progress :run:


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

haha been very busy. sat down last night and stayed up til 4:30 at it

Just got the rear bumper narrowed and fitted.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

got some color on did a fade up to the roof looks good but i was gonna two tone it with a slighlt darker roof guess ill see how it goes


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

^Looks great!


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

^Looks great!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18599739
> *got some color on did a fade up to the roof looks good but i was gonna two tone it with a slighlt darker roof guess ill see how it goes
> 
> 
> ...


Great color!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

James, 50 is looking good bro!!


Modern Mopar You're definately putting it down on that 41 :thumbsup:


408 your burban is coming out KILLER!!!!  


86 the color on your bomb is phawking killer bro. I LOVE IT!! :wow:


Rolling, Im liking that Orange too bro! :biggrin:


Some bad ass work up in here fellas. Glad to see SOME progress.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 07:20 AM~18602683
> *James, 50 is looking good bro!!
> Modern Mopar You're definately putting it down on that 41 :thumbsup:
> 408 your burban is coming out KILLER!!!!
> ...



thanks bro hopefully ill have some cleared pics up by tonight


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Got the hinge finished up for the hood









and a peek inside


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Got my primer shot today what stages are you guys at lets see some more pics!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im at the drunk stage right now... but I have started cleaning up the body and the trim and getting ready to glue the wheels to the roof... edit that, I mean getting ready to primer when its not darktime....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 22 2010, 01:12 AM~18629588
> *Im at the drunk stage right now... but I have started cleaning up the body and the trim and getting ready to glue the wheels to the roof... edit that, I mean getting ready to primer when its not darktime....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO I FINALLY GOT SOM BMF ON THE WINDOW TRIM AND WRAP A ROUNDS. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICKS, NEXT WILL WETSAND AND MORE COATS OF CLEAR* :biggrin: 

*SORRY BOUT THE CRAPPY PICS, BUT THE LIGHTING IN MY WORK AREA SUCKS* :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: :wow: bad as fuck smiley!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love the burban...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2010, 08:25 AM~18630816
> *OK SO I FINALLY GOT SOM BMF ON THE WINDOW TRIM AND WRAP A ROUNDS. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICKS, NEXT WILL WETSAND AND MORE COATS OF CLEAR :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY BOUT THE CRAPPY PICS, BUT THE LIGHTING IN MY WORK AREA SUCKS :angry:
> ...



I got the BOMB fever!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2010, 09:25 AM~18630816
> *OK SO I FINALLY GOT SOM BMF ON THE WINDOW TRIM AND WRAP A ROUNDS. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICKS, NEXT WILL WETSAND AND MORE COATS OF CLEAR :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY BOUT THE CRAPPY PICS, BUT THE LIGHTING IN MY WORK AREA SUCKS :angry:
> ...


bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2010, 09:25 AM~18630816
> *OK SO I FINALLY GOT SOM BMF ON THE WINDOW TRIM AND WRAP A ROUNDS. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICKS, NEXT WILL WETSAND AND MORE COATS OF CLEAR :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY BOUT THE CRAPPY PICS, BUT THE LIGHTING IN MY WORK AREA SUCKS :angry:
> ...


you just killed the bomb build off :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 22 2010, 09:55 PM~18637809
> *you just killed the bomb build off  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 22 2010, 10:25 AM~18630816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Bomb is sick bro ! Now I see what you mean on the pinstripe deal.


This bomb is still gonna stunn 'em !


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

Changed up the framework a bit again and added a poseable rear to show off the lines that I'm getting finished up.





























Got my color started and did a quick mockup. More to do of course.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*RIDES LOOK GOOD FOR THOSE THAT ARE IN PROGRESS *:happysad: 


*SO ALMOST DONE, INTERIOR EXHAUST AND MOTOR:*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looking good fellas. i was workin the setup a bit today. i'll post pics today after work or tomorrow. car is almost done


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 29 2010, 07:30 AM~18691508
> *looking good fellas. i was workin the setup a bit today. i'll post pics today after work or tomorrow. car is almost done
> *


 :cheesy: nice, cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

So bad ass rides coming a long in here.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I bought this fancy RC sound module thing that enables me to generate proportional engine sounds, reving up, brake sounds, hydro sounds, etc.
What I need are good quality sound recordings of a real bomb/ Pachuco ride. 
I need regular running engine sound (no driving) and reving up sounds. I also want to add the typical pesco hydro sound so when I hit a switch you will hear the sound of the pesco pumps.
A regular video camera holding at a certain distance (to close will fuck up the sound recording) of the pipes should do the trick.

It's for a future build I'm planning. Who can help me out with this?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a few days to go before we vote for the winners


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 3 2010, 11:17 AM~18723796
> *a few days to go before we vote for the winners
> *



lol i think pink is gonna be the only guy done cause i have had no time this last week and a half to finish my frame and it dosent look like anyone alse is much further


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I havent done shit to mine... Worked on the motor a little,but I cant do anything with the body unless I have paint, which I dont.... Im sure Ill get mine finished this year though..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pretty much done.... what u think??

*"Fine Wine" * 51 Chevy Vert...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit... Thats really nice bro...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...



uffin: 
looks good take some pics of it in the sun so that flake can bling !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 09:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...


sweet looking build great job..


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 08:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...


SWEET 51 RAGTOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 08:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...



jay you droped the bomb on this build off homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:twak: DAMN IT JAY!!! :banghead: GUESS I'M OUT 




:biggrin: CAME OUT SIK BRO, I DON'T THINK IMMA COME CLOSE TO THAT :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx evryone for the comments!!! means alot to me!! im pretty happy with the way it came out. 


smiley u crazy dawg!! your burb is sick as fuck!! where the finished pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL I GOT A ROLLIN CHASSIS NOW*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 06:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: THIS IS SWEET BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 5 2010, 03:30 PM~18743372
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: THIS IS SWEET BRO
> *


i appreciate it bigdog!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL THE INTERIOR IS ALMOST DONE* :happysad: 
*BUT AGAIN I DONT THINK THIS BUILD WILL GET DONE*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks


anybody other then PINK, gonna be done with there builds? :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

smiley the burb is sick!! its almost done!! y arent u gonna finish?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

it still need the pinstripes and goldleaf,  thats y its still in wetsand stage. i didnt want to add more coats untill i did those 2 steps so i can cover them with clear.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ahhh i see! sick work dawg!! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought*. :happysad: 

*but i'll have more pics at noon* :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 08:15 AM~18766006
> *well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought. :happysad:
> 
> but i'll have more pics at noon :cheesy:
> ...


I love it...I have 4 of these things and I want to build one soooooooo bad.....this is beautiful.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 08:15 AM~18766006
> *well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought. :happysad:
> 
> but i'll have more pics at noon :cheesy:
> ...


Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Smiley... The Burb looks tight bro...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm that burban came out nice.looks great. any1 else besides pink finished there entry?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam i went through every page and everyone is putting it down , i cant wait to see all of the bombs done :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 8 2010, 09:41 AM~18766767
> *damm that burban came out nice.looks great. any1 else besides pink finished there entry?
> *


i know were supposed to be done today, but is there a certain time :happysad:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 06:13 PM~18766975
> *i know were supposed to be done today, but is there a certain time :happysad:
> *


end of the day


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I won't be done today I don't know how you guys do it ,I've been trying to paint mine for the last week and can't find the time. I'm still going to finish it just not by today.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK UP IN HERE !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 08:15 AM~18766006
> *well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought. :happysad:
> 
> but i'll have more pics at noon :cheesy:
> ...



:wow: :wow: Game over! :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 11:15 AM~18766006
> *well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought. :happysad:
> 
> but i'll have more pics at noon :cheesy:
> ...




:wow: :wow: That is a BADDAAAASSSSSSSSSS Build bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what a nice build off ,alot of nice talented builders in this build off.

if i can get pics of the finished bomb cars an finished bomb trucks

so far we have pink with his coupe,and not sure if 408 finished the burban.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 9 2010, 03:02 PM~18773084
> *what a nice build off ,alot of nice talented builders in this build off.
> 
> if i can get pics of the finished bomb cars an finished bomb trucks
> ...



man this bomb build off is too good to waist maybe just extend the date see if any one else can finish a couple peeps just got started cause im really close as well  i just want to see a few built bombs in here :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2010, 10:45 PM~18775286
> *man this bomb build off is too good to waist maybe just extend the date see if any one else can finish a couple peeps just got started  cause im really close as well    i just want to see a few built bombs in here  :cheesy:
> *


If it was extended at least a couple more weeks I could get some paint and have it layed down and cleared and (fuck I hate foiling with a passion) It would be cutting it close, but I think I could get done with it for sure...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 09:15 AM~18766006
> *well i decided to add some clear and see how far i can get, but even by lunch time i wont be done. stillway too much to finish from what i thought. :happysad:
> 
> but i'll have more pics at noon :cheesy:
> ...


  nice 50 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18775286
> *man this bomb build off is too good to waist maybe just extend the date see if any one else can finish a couple peeps just got started  cause im really close as well    i just want to see a few built bombs in here  :cheesy:
> 
> *



*SO ANY WORD ON THIS, OR ARE WE DONE??? *:happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2010, 10:15 AM~18766006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is turnin' out nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm close but still not there. Are we extending it or no?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModernMopar_@Oct 13 2010, 06:01 PM~18803794
> *I'm close but still not there. Are we extending it or no?
> *


 :happysad: X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*well nothin has been said so i'm still working on this one. here it is about 90% done, just trying to get it descent for the stockton show, when its fully done i'll get some outside pics to really see this color* :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

[/quote]
thats clean homie!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

>


thats clean homie!
[/quote]

X2 BADASS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OPEN* :biggrin: 



















*CLOSED* :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK UP IN HERE , LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 15 2010, 02:00 PM~18820471
> *OPEN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2010, 07:06 PM~18735684
> *pretty much done.... what u think??
> 
> "Fine Wine"  51 Chevy Vert...
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so was this extended?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

gonna post finished pic in a min .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone else finish?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn, how many posts till a new page


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE SHE IS* :biggrin: 

* "DUKES 1953 SUBURBAN"  *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ looks sic bro  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love it 408 Great job.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*So i guess nothin on this build off then? * :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey 408, you going to do what you always do and sell this ride off and then wish you hadn't?

I say keep UM all moving forward. Your builds have come a long ways and keep getting better and better. Can't wait to see what you do with the 57 Nomad..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2010, 11:27 PM~18909627
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED????
> *



om me an offer for it bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 27 2010, 08:12 AM~18921023
> *OK HERE SHE IS :biggrin:
> 
> "DUKES 1953 SUBURBAN"
> ...


 :run: :run: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 AM~18921023
> *OK HERE SHE IS :biggrin:
> 
> "DUKES 1953 SUBURBAN"
> ...


one clean badddddddddddddd ride bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

what happen to this buildoff? :dunno: 408 and myself where the only one's to finish??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

x2 i was wondering the same thing the other day, i was kinda glad i finished a build off.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 AM~19227174
> *what happen to this buildoff?  :dunno: 408 and myself where the only one's to finish??
> *


 :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: GUESS SO YOU GUYS BOTH DID A GOOD JOB BY FINISHING THOSE RIDES. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Those rides came out clean guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SICK....U GOT ANYPICS OF THE BOTTOM OF THAT TRUCK ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2010, 06:47 AM~19227174
> *what happen to this buildoff?  :dunno: 408 and myself where the only one's to finish??
> *


I forgot all about this... Damn... Im stupid....I need to get back on mine... a little late now right...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 3 2010, 09:54 AM~19227576
> *x2 i was wondering the same thing the other day, i was kinda glad i finished a build off.
> *



lol thats why i asked a while ago if it was gonna be extended when i got no response i moved on to other projects i got model a.d.d :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 3 2010, 03:31 PM~19230724
> *SICK....U GOT ANYPICS OF THE BOTTOM OF THAT TRUCK ?
> *


the green one?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2010, 11:49 AM~19236583
> *the green one?
> *


 :yes:


----------

